# How To Calculate Tax And Prsi



## jules42 (18 Mar 2008)

How Would I Work Out Tax And Prsi For A Single Parent Who Last Month Grossed 6,700.00 Euro's Last Month


----------



## extopia (18 Mar 2008)

Google the Karl Grabe Tax Calculator. There are links to it elsewhere on this site.


----------



## eileen alana (19 Mar 2008)

jules42 said:


> How Would I Work Out Tax And Prsi For A Single Parent Who Last Month Grossed 6,700.00 Euro's Last Month


 

Have a look here:
http://www.taxcalc.eu/

http://www.welfare.ie/calculators/prsi_calc_08.html

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=69727


----------



## maria.jones (25 Mar 2008)

eileen alana said:


> Have a look here:
> http://www.taxcalc.eu/
> 
> http://www.welfare.ie/calculators/prsi_calc_08.html
> ...



I have calculated and found almost right answer...thanks Eileen


----------

